# 9600 SE problem



## Alx Krex (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

I have tried to o/c my 9600SE 128 mb with ATI Tool and now I see horizontal lines everywhere (As you can see in the attached jpg). My system freeze and I need to reboot all the time. I tried with fresh install of originals ATI drivers but it doesn't work. 
Can somebody help me please?


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 5, 2006)

do they look like this


----------



## Alx Krex (Jan 5, 2006)

Not so bad but I can't view any movie or play games because the system freeze. 
See the thumbnail. 
Thx.


----------



## Mistik (Mar 5, 2006)

don't know if you already found solution
i had the same picture when i overclocked my 9600se and i used the softmod driver to fix the problem.
however when I play some games with details on MAX, after some time my videocard freezes and i have to reboot. Extra cooling seems to help a bit


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 5, 2006)

looks like core artifacting to me, back it off 20MHz and see it it dissappears


----------

